# You are my hero



## ahorrasi

привет всё

если я хотела сказать ей you are my hero, как сказать это? As in, a woman did something awesome and i just want to say YOU ARE MY HERO 

извините если моей русский язык очень плохой, я изучаю с мной и DUOLINGO, LOL

cheers


----------



## Q-cumber

Hi! Are you addressing a female? Then you can say " Ты моя героиня!"


----------



## Sobakus

_Герои́ня _is used in the sense "literary hero", but in the direct sense it sounds as weird to me as English _heroine_. I'd stick with _мой геро́й._


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Hi! Are you addressing a female? Then you can say " Ты моя героиня!"


Possibly, influenced by the honorary Soviet title "Mother Heroine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia."
She must have raised 10 or more children to be called *Героиня*.
Otherwise, call her *герой*, but that's also awkward in the given context.
You can say "*наш герой*," when addressing a female Olympic champion of your country or one who made headlines across the world or nationally for her achievements, or praising a little girl (instead of *princess*.)


----------



## VeronikaSummer

ahorrasi said:


> привет всё
> 
> если я хотела сказать ей you are my hero, как сказать это? As in, a woman did something awesome and i just want to say YOU ARE MY HERO
> 
> извините если моей русский язык очень плохой, я изучаю с мной и DUOLINGO, LOL
> 
> cheers


Just say "ты мой герой" or "ты моя героиня" (fem).  Both work for a woman. But for a man only "ты мой герой".


----------



## ahorrasi

thanks you all good friends! 

i like *наш герой in this context too bc she has done a good deed for many folks and it would be cool to get that across
i agree that 'heroine' in english is weird but i know that other languages take gender more seriously and just wanted to make sur thsi was something that was actually said, or if not commonly said, at least not something incomprehensible or plain wrong 

спасибо больше!

*


----------



## Q-cumber

Героиня is a valid word, included in all reputable dictionaries as feminine form of "герой". However "Ты мой герой!" is also OK.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Героиня is a valid word, included in all reputable dictionaries as feminine form of "герой". However "Ты мой герой!" is also OK.


In the North America, you should beware of any form or even shade of gender profiling, so much for that.


----------



## ahorrasi

thanks for all the feedback

so i guess a question would be, what would you say in Russian for someone you admire? Male or female? Maybe in Russian nobody aside from Olympic stars would merit being called hero in that way but some other expression is used?


----------



## Sobakus

ahorrasi said:


> thanks for all the feedback
> 
> so i guess a question would be, what would you say in Russian for someone you admire? Male or female? Maybe in Russian nobody aside from Olympic stars would merit being called hero in that way but some other expression is used?


At first I thought _герой_ would get the idea across, but actually the most common way of saying this is the usually humorous _ты мой куми́р_ "idol"_._


----------



## Q-cumber

Frankly speaking, Russians seldom use such a pathetic words as "герой" or "кумир", unless we're talking about sport stars or war heroes. If I were in your shoes, I'd say something like "Ты просто (or такая) молодец, девочка! (Молодец - attagirl, fine girl, bravo! Well done! and so on) Я тобой восхищаюсь! (I admire you!) Спасибо тебе!"


----------



## Awwal12

Q-cumber said:


> pathetic words


Pathetic ≠ пафосный, if you don't mind.

As for the topic, "ты мой герой/моя героиня" sounds extremely unnatural to me. "Ты мой кумир" is fine, but slightly bookish and probably more literal than the source phrase. Maybe the topicstarter would want to use some other kind of expression whatsoever.


----------



## Q-cumber

Awwal12 said:


> Pathetic ≠ пафосный, if you don't mind.
> 
> Indeed, I used the word in its outdated meaning. My bad.


----------



## Rosett

"Кумир" тут не по месту. "Кумир" вообще из другой оперы: из Моисеевых заповедей и, даже в современной коннотации, к геройским или добрым делам, упомянутым ТС, не относится в целом.


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> "Кумир" тут не по месту. "Кумир" вообще из другой оперы: из Моисеевых заповедей и, даже в современной коннотации, к геройским или добрым делам, упомянутым ТС, не относится в целом.


"...Вы мой кумир, я не покину вас..." (c)  But again, it's very high/bookish, and surely expresses plain adoration without any references to the past.


----------



## abracadabra!

"Ты мой кумир" means "я тебе поклоняюсь", no more and no less. That's an expression of reverence. "You are my hero, you achieved so much" may or may not also mean that. Not sure why this word was called inappropriate. The question that was asked does not rule it out. The word is "bookish" only as much as reverence is a "bookish" feeling. Not every book is written from naught, though.


----------



## Sobakus

I disagree with both. «Ты мой кумир» means no more "I worship you" than "Teenage girls worship Justin Bieber" means "teenage girls adhere to a Justin Bieber religion and ritually sacrifice goats to him, then beat their heads against the wall with his image". The word «кумир» is no more bookish than the word "hero". In my experience, the Russian expression is 1) not literal 2) hyperbolic 3) colloquially expressive 4) somewhat humorous. It's used in informal situations. All of the above also applies to the English phrase, hence my choice.


----------



## abracadabra!

Doesn't "teenage girls worship Justin Bieber" mean "Джастин Бибер -- кумир для школьниц?" By the way, I didn't say that the word "кумир" was bookish or that reverence was a bookish feeling. Though I may have translated the word "поклонение" incorrectly.


----------



## Sobakus

abracadabra! said:


> Doesn't "teenage girls worship Justin Bieber" mean "Джастин Бибер -- кумир для школьниц?"


I think it's a suitable translation (I'd leave the _для_ out). But it doesn't _mean_ it _literally_. _Literally_, it _means_ that they feel ecstatic crush for him.


> By the way, I didn't say that the word "кумир" was bookish or that reverence was a bookish feeling. Though I may have translated the word "поклонение" incorrectly.


That's what the previous posts said, hence my saying that I disagreed with both your post and the posts you were referring to.


----------



## abracadabra!

Well, I implied the premise: поклонение -- не всегда книжное чувство, and drew the conclusion: кумир -- не всегда книжное слово. To sum up, the word кумир is sometimes bookish and sometimes not, it does not have to be either. We really get the situation "ты мой кумир" = "I worship you", as my translation of your sentence about Justin Bieber implies.


----------



## Sobakus

Than we agree on this. I just think that there's an important distinction to be made between _meaning_ and _translation._


----------

